
The Golden Butterfly and the All Weather Portfolio - westurner
https://www.listenmoneymatters.com/all-weather-golden-butterfly/
======
westurner
The Golden Butterfly (is a modified All Weather Portfolio)

> _Stocks: 20% Domestic Large Cap Fund (Vanguard’s VTI or Goldman Sach’s
> JUST), 20% Domestic Small Cap Value (Vanguard’s VBR)_

> _Bonds: 20% Long Term (Vanguard’s BLV), 20% Short Term (Vanguard’s BSV)_

> _Real Assets: 20% Gold (SPDR’s GLD)_

The All Weather Portfolio:

> _Stocks: 30% Domestic Total Stock Market (VG total stock)_

> _Bonds: 40% Long Term, 15% Intermediate-Term_

> _Real Assets: 7.5% Commodities, 7.5% Gold_

~~~
westurner
What about investing in sustainable, innovative startups and small businesses
(and crowdfunding campaigns)? What about direct capital investment? What about
the American dream?

(Small businesses are a significant source of growth in our economy today and
for the future)

